# Can anyone help with valve adjustment on a Kohler engine?



## jslewis67 (Sep 1, 2014)

I have a KOHLER ENGINE-MODEL NUMBER CV460, TYPE NUMBER 26509, on my lawn tractor. It won't start. I saw a video that suggested the valves are out of adjustment and it's a compression problem. I can crank the engine without the spark plug, but it won't budge with the spark plug. Plus gas spits out of the spark plug chamber when I crank it without the plug in. Can anyone confirm that it's the valves? Does anyone know how to adjust the valves? Is it the same procedure as a B&S? I saw that video on youtube. Finally, if it is the same, how do I find the Top Dead Center position?
Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Gas spitting out the spark plug hole when cranking indicates that the carburetor is flooding. Starter is not strong enough to compress liquid. I would look at the carburetor as the issue. 

Also check the oil level in the engine, many times a flooding carburetor will allow gas to contaminate the oil in the crankcase and raise the level way above normal. 

Cranking with liquid in the cylinder can cause the head gasket to blow and cause the starter to overheat and burn out.


----------



## jslewis67 (Sep 1, 2014)

*you saved me again*

Thanks 30 yr. I bought the carb rebuild kit on amazon and spent today cleaning it up, replacing all the gaskets, the needle valve, and the little rubber thing that goes on the carb solenoid. When I cleaned it out, it didn't seem that dirty and I had my doubts when I started taking it apart. But I kept at it, scrapped the old gaskets off with a blade, replaced everything that came in the kit soaked the float in carb cleaner, shot carb cleaner throught the jets, and just gave it a thorough all around clean. When I put it back on, the engine turned over. It wouldn't start up though. I poured some gas into the carb thinking that when I pulled the carb off, I let out any gas that was in the engine. That started it up, but it wouldn't stay started. I adjusted the throttle lever a little bit and that was it. It must've gotten stuck closed, because when I was looking at it, the throttle linkage was not moving the throttle lever. It kinda got stuck against the engine body. But once that was done, boom, success. I also changed the oil because of what you wrote. And fyi when I took the air cleaner off, there was oil down there. Thank you very much. :thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Keep an eye on the carburetor for awhile, sometimes on Kohler engines I run across carburetors with wear in the float needle seat and even after a good cleaning and kit installation they still flood. If yours starts flooding again, then the fix will require a carburetor replacement.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jslewis67 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Thanks*

Hi 30 yr. They don't make that carb anymore. it's part 12-853-115-S. what do I do if I need a new one?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Kohler 12853179S*

Based on the numbers listed in your original post, this is the part number for a carburetor that will work on your engine.


----------



## jslewis67 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Flooded*

I took the air filter off tonight just to take another look. There was fuel in the carb air intake(?). The same place where there was fuel before I rebuilt it. Guess that reaffirms the need for a new carb.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Jul 17, 2007)

or perhaps just a $7 manual fuel shut off valve, if the tractor does not already have one. My carb on my Briggs and Stratton was leaking fuel mainly during storage. When she fires up she runs just fine but was a real bear to get started due to the flooding. I installed the manual fuel shut off valve (and changed the oil) and she has been running fine for 2 years. All tractors should have one of these shut offs for storage, so even if I am wrong, you are only out $7 and 10 minutes of your time.


----------



## jslewis67 (Sep 1, 2014)

*New Carburetor*

So I put the new carburetor on today. Ran the engine for about 5 minutes. It seems to run fine. However, a couple of times when I would try to start it, it would make that high pitched squeeling noise, the engine wouldn't turn over and then it would go. Any idea on what might be causing that? I couldn't cut the lawn today because it's raining here. But if the engine dies while cutting the lawn tomorrow, it surely won't be the carb. What might it be at that point?:thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jslewis67 said:


> However, a couple of times when I would try to start it, it would make that high pitched squeeling noise, the engine wouldn't turn over and then it would go. Any idea on what might be causing that?


Depending on the starter used on your engine it's most likely the electric starter bendix drive slipping and making that noise.


----------



## jslewis67 (Sep 1, 2014)

*It died 3/4 thru*



jslewis67 said:


> So I put the new carburetor on today. Ran the engine for about 5 minutes. It seems to run fine.... But if the engine dies while cutting the lawn tomorrow, it surely won't be the carb. What might it be at that point?:thumbsup:


So the engine died about 3/4 of the way through cutting the lawn. it would start up and die, start up and die. Then it wouldn't start. I took the air filter off to look down there, nothing I could see. It wouldn't start up again for about 5 minutes. Pushed it up the driveway, went inside for a minute, and then when I came outside, I took the air filter off again, and cranked it. It started. It let me finish the lawn. What could be causing it to die like that? I did have trouble starting it a couple times where it wouldn't crank. Is that my original valve issue? According to Kohler, it's a hydraulic valve system that doesn't need to be adjusted. But I guess, famous last words. Why would it die like that. Surely not the carburetor.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Did it die like it was running out of gas or like you turned the key off. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## jslewis67 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Like running out of gas*

It had a 1/2 tank of gas at that point. But it hesitated and died. Oddly when I tried to restart it, it started up when I had the choke on full, ran a bit, but wouldn't stay on when I lowered the choke lever to the "run" position.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jslewis67 said:


> It had a 1/2 tank of gas at that point. But it hesitated and died. Oddly when I tried to restart it, it started up when I had the choke on full, ran a bit, but wouldn't stay on when I lowered the choke lever to the "run" position.


Probably a plugged vent in the fuel cap. Could also be the fuel line and or fuel filter.


----------



## jslewis67 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Hmmm*

So I changed the fuel filter last week when I did the carb rebuild. The lines seem fine as I forgot to clamp the line going into the carb this past Sat when I changed the carb, and gas kept pouring out when I removed the line from the carburetor. How does one check the vent in the fuel cap? It must be easier than what I'm thinking


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The vent is just a small hole usually in the top of the cap that allows air to enter the fuel tank. Many times there is a baffle in the top of the cap to help keep fuel from spilling out of the vent hole. Some times the vent becomes clogged and no air can enter the tank. 

If no air can get into the tank, eventually a vacuum will form and prevent fuel from flowing out and the engine will act just like it's running out of fuel.


----------



## jslewis67 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Thanks*

I appreciate all your help 30 YR. You've been a life saver. I'll check it out this weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## jslewis67 (Sep 1, 2014)

*checked it out today*

Ran the lawn tractor to cut the lawn. I was almost all the way done when the same symptom occurred. I quickly lifted the hood, and unscrewed the gas cap. When I took the cap off, the engine started running fine again. Before I started I tried to look in the tiny tiny hole in the top of the cap and I couldn't see anything. I also tried to pull the piece out of the cap that seems to be in there. I didn't try very hard because I didn't want to break it. What can I do to correct this? Should I just drill a hole in the cap? Or just buy a new cap? 
Also, when I went into the house midway through for a pee break, I left the engine in low idle and it was about to conk out when I returned. Is the low idle adjustment needed on the carb? How can I measure the RPM's?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Personally I would replace the cap, but you can just drill a small hole in the top as well, it's up to you.

The idle speed may be set too low, there is an idle stop screw on the carb. You can increase the idle speed with it.


----------

